# Whats the Connection? Geography



## Mark T (Oct 14, 2016)

An easier one this week.

Lots of locations, all taken from Google Streetview.  Where are these and what is the connection?







Possibly Northerner might have an unfair advantage here...


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been to two of them. Must be locations for forum meets.

1. The Waterhouse, Manchester
3. The Briar Rose, Birmingham
6. (London one)
9. (Glasgow one ?)


----------



## Robin (Oct 14, 2016)

5 Since Matt's onto something here, that's got to be The Standing Order in Southampton.
8 Looks more like Penderels Oak, the London one


----------



## Mark T (Oct 14, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I've been to two of them. Must be locations for forum meets.
> 
> 1. The Waterhouse, Manchester
> 3. The Briar Rose, Birmingham
> ...


1 & 3 correct
6 & 9 also correct - but I'm going to insist on the name



Robin said:


> 5 Since Matt's onto something here, that's got to be The Standing Order in Southampton.
> 8 Looks more like Penderels Oak, the London one


Correct


----------



## Carolg (Oct 14, 2016)

No 9 counting house


----------



## Mark T (Oct 15, 2016)

Carolg said:


> No 9 counting house


Correct


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll keep out of this one  I bet 7 is the hardest for people!   Or maybe 4!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 15, 2016)

The London one is near the tube st at Baker st, not far from the wax works ?  I love Google Earth


----------



## Mark T (Oct 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'll keep out of this one  I bet 7 is the hardest for people!   Or maybe 4!


I think 6 will throw a few people too



HOBIE said:


> The London one is near the tube st at Baker st, not far from the wax works ?  I love Google Earth


Assuming you are referring to #6, nope, it's not there


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2016)

6. Shakespeare's Head, Kingsway. Used to work further up the road many moons ago. Don't think it was a 'spoons then.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 15, 2016)

7. Boudicca herself, Queen of Iceni, Norwich
4. Is it the extra one in Dorset ? Martyrs Inn, Tolpuddle


----------



## Mark T (Oct 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> 6. Shakespeare's Head, Kingsway. Used to work further up the road many moons ago. Don't think it was a 'spoons then.


Correct, the location of my very first forum meeting


Matt Cycle said:


> 7. Boudicca herself, Queen of Iceni, Norwich
> 4. Is it the extra one in Dorset ? Martyrs Inn, Tolpuddle


Both correct.

That leaves #2 as the only location that no-one has identified.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2016)

Mark T said:


> That leaves #2 as the only location that no-one has identified.


I know! I know!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 18, 2016)

Time to drop a hint here 

MMXIII

Do you fancy sport or logo's or movies for the next one?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 20, 2016)

Just dropping this here:


----------



## Robin (Oct 20, 2016)

Ah! The Four Candles, Oxford. ( have to admit to looking up a list of 2013 forum meets) Didn't recognise it, and I live near Oxford!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ah! The Four Candles, Oxford. ( have to admit to looking up a list of 2013 forum meets) Didn't recognise it, and I live near Oxford!


Well done, of course it was!


----------

